# Phrag. besseae 'Iccarus' (3N)



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2010)

This is from my besseae breeding. It is a cross between 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS (4N) and 'Fire Wings' (2N). It isn't the largest besseae I have ever seen, but I love the deep saturated red color and the shape. It is 8.5 cm across and has 2.9 cm wide petals.












Robert


----------



## Shiva (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a real beauty! Is this a clone?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I was able to clone it in the lab.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2010)

very nice; nice clonal name though hope it's petals don't fall off when the sun comes out...


----------



## John M (Aug 11, 2010)

VERY BEAUTIFUL! 

Rob, is the cloning done on Phrags when they are still in the protocorm stage? If so, then is it correct to say that it takes good breeding and then a bit of good luck to chose a quality plant to clone before you actually see it's flowers. If I'm right, then, you certainly did have some good fortune when you chose which protocorm to clone. This is a lovely plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2010)

Stunning. Perfect!!!

Beautifully photographed.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 11, 2010)

Like Dot said - that's perfect! You should be proud!

e-spice


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 12, 2010)

Very Nice!!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2010)

Large, super shape and beautiful color!!:clap:!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaay! 
:rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 12, 2010)

John M said:


> VERY BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Rob, is the cloning done on Phrags when they are still in the protocorm stage? If so, then is it correct to say that it takes good breeding and then a bit of good luck to chose a quality plant to clone before you actually see it's flowers. If I'm right, then, you certainly did have some good fortune when you chose which protocorm to clone. This is a lovely plant!



Very nice besseae!
I never saw any Phragmipedium clone yet and I'm wondering if the result will be nice and reliable. Or like other clones I’ve seen from different Genus and Family of plants, many of them are not suitable in comparison of a divisions from the mother plant.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 12, 2010)

that is very nice


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn!

The colors just pop out of the page!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 12, 2010)

John M said:


> VERY BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Rob, is the cloning done on Phrags when they are still in the protocorm stage? If so, then is it correct to say that it takes good breeding and then a bit of good luck to chose a quality plant to clone before you actually see it's flowers. If I'm right, then, you certainly did have some good fortune when you chose which protocorm to clone. This is a lovely plant!



Yes, you are correct, I was able to clone it at the Protocorm stage, so this is a little different compared to cloning say a Phal. In that case they take meristimatic tissue from a known plant, so they already know what the flowers will look like (usually it is an awarded plant), and make 1000's of identical plants from the one meristem. In this case I probably got about 12 to 15 seedlings to germinate from the cross of 'Rob's Choice' x 'Fire Wings'. Of these I was able to clone about 4 of the seedlings at the protocorm stage. I still did not get as many plants as when you would clone say a Phalaenopsis, but I was able to get about 100 to 200 plants from each protocorm. Was I lucky that I was able to clone this 'Iccarus', well yes there is some luck involved, but based on the parents (especially the 'Rob's Choice' which I still think to date is the best besseae out there) I don't think I could go wrong.

Robert


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 12, 2010)

It is a superb bloom !!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh BTW, send one to me!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Oh BTW, send one to me!



If you really want one, we still have some for sale:

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=1643

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

I know that, I'm waiting for more Asuko Fischers first!! oke:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 12, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Of these I was able to clone about 4 of the seedlings at the protocorm stage. I still did not get as many plants as when you would clone say a Phalaenopsis, but I was able to get about 100 to 200 plants from each protocorm. Was I lucky that I was able to clone this 'Iccarus', well yes there is some luck involved, but based on the parents (especially the 'Rob's Choice' which I still think to date is the best besseae out there) I don't think I could go wrong.
> Robert



So did the other 3 you cloned turn out this nice?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 12, 2010)

gonewild said:


> So did the other 3 you cloned turn out this nice?



Yes, they did, if I have time I will post some pictures. We did end up not getting as many plants out of the other clones, so those are not for sale.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are 3 other clones from this cross:

Phrag. besseae 'Orpheus' (8.4 cm across, 3 cm wide petals):






The largest clone; Phrag. besseae 'Zeus' (9.5 cm across, 2.9 cm wide petals):





The smallest and lightest colored clone; Phrag. besseae 'Zina' (8.4 cm across, 2.4 cm wide petals):





So you see they look pretty similar, even from different clone to clone.

In case you are curious what the parents are, here is a picture of 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS (4N):





and 'Fire Wings' (2N):





Robert


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice! Those parents do look like a pretty sure bet, so I'm glad the cloned ones lived up to those great expectations!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Man, I need some more besseaes!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2010)

Splendiferous!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

They are all nice. But I really love 'Fire Wings'!


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Rob. Those other plants from the same capsule are wonderful too. ....And, from the look of both parents, you were pretty sure to not choose a dog to clone!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> They are all nice. But I really love 'Fire Wings'!


me too! :clap::clap: I can't say that I've ever seen a "Mickey Mouse" bess!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Wowee... That red colour is just astounding!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Wish I could see a whole colony of besseaes growing together...


----------



## wojtek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yesssss, besseae !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

Copywrite lawyers are getting antsy!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

What are these growing in, what kind of light and watering schedule? I see the moss in the pot so I'm a little confused.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> What are these growing in, what kind of light and watering schedule? I see the moss in the pot so I'm a little confused.



With the plant Jason put it in a mixture of straight diatomite and rockwool, and had it sitting in about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of water. The moss just grew naturally on top of the pot. It seems like it is liking this media. The light is natural light in the greenhouse at intermediate light levels.

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Aug 19, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> With the plant Jason put it in a mixture of straight diatomite and rockwool, and had it sitting in about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of water. The moss just grew naturally on top of the pot. It seems like it is liking this media. The light is natural light in the greenhouse at intermediate light levels.
> 
> Robert



Where are you getting the diatomite Rob?


----------



## callosum (Aug 19, 2010)

nice color and form


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 19, 2010)

paphioland said:


> Where are you getting the diatomite Rob?



You will have to ask Jason (I did not get it, I just get lab supplies...)

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanx for the info.


----------

